# Jekyll Island



## ricksconnected (May 22, 2017)

what the fishing like down there this month? 
anything worth catching? any tips to give?


----------



## mdgreco191 (May 24, 2017)

Flounder off of the pier with mud minnows is my favorite when I have been down there this time of year.  Get some cheap ring drop nets and bait them with chicken backs and drop them straight down off the pier while you are fishing for flounder.  Check them periodically and throw the blue crabs and occasional stone crab claw in the cooler.

When all is said and done you will most likely have some flounder filets and a crab boil!

Good luck!


----------



## mdgreco191 (May 24, 2017)

Also small sharks in the 2-4ft range and big rays can be caught off the end of the pier or straight off the beach with cut mullet or any type of cut bait you have.


----------



## ricksconnected (May 24, 2017)

good tips. 
where did you get your mud minnows at?


----------



## mdgreco191 (May 25, 2017)

You can buy them at the store by the pier.  

It is much cheaper to buy a minnow trap and catch your own.  Walmart has them for around 10 bucks.  They are cylindrical with a funnel opening on both ends.  Go to one of the saltwater creeks at high tide and throw your trap in with some bait (hot dog, cat food container with holes poked in it, etc...) and tie it off to a branch.  Come back in 30 minutes to an hour and you should have a trap full of them.  Cull out the little ones and put the biggest ones in your bubbler bucket.

Mud Minnows are tough boogers.  They will stay alive in a bubbler bucket for 2+ plus days as long as you change out the water once every day and keep the bubbler running.


----------



## mdgreco191 (May 25, 2017)

You can buy flounder rigs or make your own.  They are basically a Carolina rig with a mud minnow on the end instead of a plastic worm.


----------



## ricksconnected (May 26, 2017)

I love fishing down there. just saw a guy at my local BPS today that caught a 7-9ft lemon shark last weekend down there in Jekyll.


----------

